
Toward lasers powerful enough to investigate a new kind of physics - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2020-07-lasers-powerful-kind-physics.html
======
bookofjoe
[https://aip.scitation.org/doi/10.1063/5.0008544](https://aip.scitation.org/doi/10.1063/5.0008544)

